# my cat loves friskies!!



## puddy (Aug 4, 2004)

My cat is 1 year old and is on a WET only diet. No dry at all. 

I was feeding him Iams for some time and then switched for friskies and 9 lives because the grocery store only sold that and I really needed wet food. Here's the thing, he now won't touch iams. He only likes the cheap, less quality food. are they that bad?

my question: I know wet food is better but is the lower quality wet food still better than the best dry food? also, what other brands do you find that your cat likes that are not expensive (50 cents or under a can) and easy to find?


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I think that Fancy Feast is a better food than Friskies - and it's not as expensive as the higher priced brands.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Nutro MAXcat cans and Nutro Pouches come in 3 oz cans for around 50 cents. They're in just about every petstore, but not in supermarkets. A general rule of thumb is if you can find it at the grocery store, it's not worth buying. (That goes for Iams too.)

Fancy Feast _might_ be better than Friskies but that does not mean it's good at all... in fact, it's definitely low in quality.

Any local Petsmart, Petco, or independant petstore should have Nutro in stock.


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

Winnie likes Friskies, and it's only 25¢ a can at Wal Mart.
She's overweight but I haven't noticed a difference between regular and the Special Diet. She's old and doesn't exercise so I can't blame it on the food.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The reason your cat likes Friskies is because it's formulated for taste, not nutrition.

Heck, I love potato chips and pretzels, but I can't get good nutrition from them (darn it). :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saffron (Jan 14, 2005)

try & give your cat a varied diet of both wet & dry, so long as she is getting proper nutrition the make really doesent matter


----------



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought dry food was better than wet food. Have the vets been lying to me all these years ?


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Flammeche said:


> I thought dry food was better than wet food. Have the vets been lying to me all these years ?


They didn't mean to - it's just that vets don't get much nutritional training - and the training they do get is from cat food companies that are out to make a buck.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

My kitties go NUTS for Friskies wet food. I have tried to switch to Iams, they won't touch it. So now they are on Friskies wet food and Iams dry food. Right now I am just happy to find something that they like to eat, period!


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Aeki Muffinhands said:


> Flammeche said:
> 
> 
> > I thought dry food was better than wet food. Have the vets been lying to me all these years ?
> ...


Over here (Holland) I have also been told that dry food is better. According to some breeders I spoke to as well as vets, wet food contains a.o. much more fat/oil and a lot of salt. Dry food is considered to protect their (cats) teeth as well.
If you don´t feed your cat fresh meat, they all advise dry food.

As mine don´t like wet food at all, nor care for fresh meat, I tend to stick to dry food.


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

I used to give Winnie dry food but after she lost a few teeth with age it must hurt to chew. She'd gorge herself and then puke it all up. Most of the bits were still whole, meaning she just swallows without chewing and upsets her stomach. She's been on Friskies ever since. The only flavor she won't touch is the Mixed Grill.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

kattenkindjes said:


> Aeki Muffinhands said:
> 
> 
> > Flammeche said:
> ...



It is a myth that dry food is better for teeth. Same with claims that dry food cleans teeth.... it doesn't clean their teeth any better than crackers clean your teeth. Dr Jean has posted that most cats with dental problems are the results of genetics, and not necessarily what they've been fed.

Also, cats are not built to digest food the same way humans are. They are carnivores built to digest fat and protein that comes from meat. Cats generally don't do as well on a dry food diet that is loaded with carbohydrates.

Check this link and it's sources.


----------



## GrammaSue (Sep 3, 2004)

*Feeding Friskies*

I have to say something....I was feeding my cats Iams at the recommendation of my Vet....altho I felt confidant in the nutritional value, I couldnt help but notice that my daughters' 3 cats were so glossy and shiny and they dont shed like mine do! So I asked her what she was feeding them, and she told me Friskies Chefs Blend! It's been one week now since I took mine off Iams and began feeding them Friskies and I have already noticed a difference in their coats as well as the activity level in my 11 year old male.


----------

